# 1993 Specialized Sportrock



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

This was left at my apartment building and the condo association now wants to donate it to the local thrift store.

Is this worth anything to me or someone else? Because it looks like its pretty good condition.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> This was left at my apartment building and the condo association now wants to donate it to the local thrift store.
> 
> Is this worth anything to me or someone else? Because it looks like its pretty good condition.


Ain't worth squat to any collector. Might not even be worth something to the dumpster diver collectors here. And that's sayin' something.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

It's got Araya wheels that look better than the ones on the Magna I'm gonna keep for my gf. 

It's shame no-one left behind a nice small, women's sized bike, the GF and my mother both would like to start riding more.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

I would just let the thrift store make a couple bucks off it...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

What the hell are you doing letting your GF ride a Magna? Do you not like her?


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Well my worry was that if I let her ride my Azonic Steelhead (15" seatpost) that the geometry was not ideal for her. She's barely 5'4", and hasn't ridden bicycle since she was a child. 

Plus, the Magna has that stupid sloping top tube that allows her to get on and off easier.

To add to all of this I'm a poor college student with 3 decent bikes for sale that I can't get $150 for...


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Ha, turns out another dude was doing the same thing. He claimed a newer bike that had gotten left behind, and was donating his old 80's Schwinn LeTour with the Suntour Symmetric shifter.

Fixie project?


----------

